# Mud buddy va copperhead



## hopp4868 (May 5, 2016)

I was looking at either a mud buddy 23 or copperhead 23 to put on my G3 1548 rated for a 25 hsp.  I figured these are probably my best options for the weight of the motors.  I believe the go devil and gator tail 25 would be to heavy.  I heard some good things about the copperhead 23 - that the were a great motor, but I like some of the features of the mud buddy 23 such as clutch and it looks a bit more durable from pics, but I haven't put eyes on either motor.  Hope to find a dealer that sells both to compare.  Any thoughts about these motors or other recommendations.


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2016)

My hunting bud as a copperhead and I'm pretty sure it is a 23.  It scoots his 15 foot boat pretty good.  It is very bare bones though.

I have a MudBuddy 44HDR and the clutch and electric trim are pretty sweet.

I had a 23 MB years ago and it did good.  It didn't have a clutch.  I like clutches.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 5, 2016)

price is probably an issue but there is the MB 25hp Kohler HDR about 2 grand more but has reverse. 

and quick search of the go devil site there is only about 25lbs diff between the 27hp Kohler motor and the 23hp vangard motor (both both surface drives) 

normally with all the mud motors you are looking at the lower unit not the motor because almost all of the MM manufactures are using the same motor. 

also not seeing any dealers that sell both motors Chad at prodigy is a MB dealer and only one dealer in GA for CH motors and that appears to be just internet sales.

probably not much help but some quick searching around will get you the info on the weigh of the motor and even maybe calling the manufacturer and getting some info they dont have on their page may help you out.


----------



## kevbo3333 (May 5, 2016)

25 gtr, gator tail makes the best surface drive out there IMO.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (May 6, 2016)

I did a lot of research when I got my motor and my decision was also between the copperhead and mud buddy. I ended up getting a used hd sport for the fact it has neutral and trim. It's a lot heavier than the copperhead but the frame is well built and after owning one now neutral and trim is a must. Reverse would be nice but with such a small boat it isn't a must.


----------



## bowtechrulez (May 7, 2016)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> I did a lot of research when I got my motor and my decision was also between the copperhead and mud buddy. I ended up getting a used hd sport for the fact it has neutral and trim. It's a lot heavier than the copperhead but the frame is well built and after owning one now neutral and trim is a must. Reverse would be nice but with such a small boat it isn't a must.



What ended up being the weight on the hd sport? Was it 23? I've been trying compare weight from copperhead and MB for awhile


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (May 10, 2016)

Yea it's a 23, heavy heavy. I want to say around 220lbs or so


----------

